# Linsenkrümmung ausgleichen?



## darknesz (3. November 2008)

und gleich noch eine frage 

Ich habe mir für (zu)wenig geld auf ebay ein weitwinkel-Objektiv für meine DV-Kamera gekauft.
Wenn ich mir die aufnahmen jetzt auf einem großen bildschirm anschaue fällt schon sehr deutlich auf, wie sehr die Linse an den rändern krümmt (bei professionellen aufnahmen sieht das nicht so extrem aus)
Gibt es einen Filter (ich habe After Effects CS3 zur verfügung und kann in der schule auch an Final Cut Pro und Premiere arbeiten) mitdem ich diese krümmung "gradebiegen" kann?

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Es gibt zB Hier -> http://www.richardrosenman.com/software/ <- einen Lens Corrector als PlugIn für AE.

Zuweilen kannst Du auch den Filter Lens Correction in Photoshop benutzen, seitdem Photoshop ja nun auch mit Filmen umgehen kann..

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (3. November 2008)

die idee mit photoshop ist super, danke! 

auf der seite gibts ja hammer-filter, wenn ich mal geld hab werd ich da mal einkaufen gehn


----------

